# Yun Hang Sool-Arresting techniques



## Paul B (Jun 3, 2006)

I was wondering how many Hapkidoin out there include Yun Hang Sool as a separate part of their curriculum. If you do..when do you learn/teach it? What positions and techniques are covered? Weapons defense? Ya know the deal. 

What I have learned are various Kebonsu with some PP added for more "jump" practiced from unique positions. 

Standing side by side,walking towards,walking behind,and walking along side are the most basic sets. They tend to use a tad bit more of what I think of as "odd time"..meaning they have a weird little off-beat rhythm to the technique that is unique to just these sets. Anyone?


----------



## hapki68 (Jun 5, 2006)

Paul, what is Yun Hang Sool?

Also, is the correct term for us hapkidoin?  I like the sound of that.  I made up hapkidists for want of a better term.

Patrick


----------



## Paul B (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Patrick,

Yun Hang Sool can be translated as arresting or escorting techniques. 

Techniques specifically designed for the capture and restrainment of someone without causing lasting damage. 

"In" means "person" in Korean....so a person who studies Hapkido would be an Hapkido-in.


----------



## Davejlaw (Jun 5, 2006)

Paul, we learn these techniques at our school and have learned them as Yun Hang Sool "carrying or escorting techniques" the same as you. Again, our teacher gives most instruction on this to black belts as he doesn't want a lower belt trying to escort someone around when they should be concentrating on finishing the attacker and running away. We, as lower belts, are taught some of them and practice them a bit. The one we focus on is the wedding lock (sometimes called a gooseneck lock) and escort the person by collapsing their wrist in a couple of different directions. BTW, my Grandmaster JR West had an article written about his annual seminar in the latest Black Belt magazine! Check it out!


----------



## Paul B (Jun 5, 2006)

Cool Dave..I'll have to check that out!

On the subject of Yun Hang Sool..The gooseneck/wedding lock is the first in the set..followed by what we call a "hooking" Figure 4. 

We also were taught to link or chain these techniques together depending on the escaping motion of the "detainee",making for one long set of technique. Good stuff and a ton of fun to practice. GM Seo,In Sun teaches in this method..at that's where our Yun Hang Sool techniques come from.:asian:


----------



## Paul B (Jun 9, 2006)

Just to make sure..is this technique the one we are talking about? I learned this four different ways. Vertical as pictured,horizontal against the chest,Inverted and Compression.


----------



## Davejlaw (Jun 13, 2006)

Paul, for some reason I wasn't able to open the file attachment you posted but im sure that we're talking about the same techniques. I currently am nursing a throat injury and haven't been to class in almost a week and probably won't be there for another week or two while I heal. I love Hapkido but this injury sucks and is a bit unnerving.


----------



## Paul B (Jun 13, 2006)

Yikes. I'm sorry to hear that,Dave. A while ago I had a lymph node in my throat get infected..and that was NO picnic. Scared the heck outta me,too.

Here's to a speedy recovery.:asian:

Maybe this'll help.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 13, 2006)

Paul that is our #12 son mok soo in Moo Sul Kwan hapkido.


----------



## Davejlaw (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm back baby! My throat injury knocked me out of the HKD game for about 2 weeks and was a bit frightening at times but I am back. Yes Paul that is exactly the technique, wedding or gooseneck lock that we focus on for our escorting techniques. Nice extension of ki fingers in that picture! One thing I have learned is that the tissue surrounding the throat is soft, easily damaged, and slow healing!


----------

